# Flush Gall Stones Naturally!



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

I have put this here it will help someone if you have problems with Gall Stones it has saved my husband having his gall blader removed and it has helped 3 people in our village.

FLUSH GALL STONES NATURALLY!

by Dr. George J Georgiou, Ph.D.,N.D.,D.Sc (A.M)
Natural Medicine Practitioner
[email protected]

INTRODUCTION
I have personally supervised more than 200 people in clinical practice who have been through the gall bladder flush described below. I have never encountered problems more than the occasional nausea, assuming that the protocol is followed as mentioned below.

HUNDREDS OF STONES
It is estimated that 20% of the world's population will develop gallstones in the gall bladder at some stage in their lives. This figure does not take account of the numerous stones that accumulate in the liver and its ducts, given that the liver produces them in the first place, and then travel down to the gall bladder. I have personally witnessed the removal of gallstones from hundreds of patients - some of them had gall-bladder symptoms but had no positive results from an ultra sound scan. Most, however, did not have any symptoms at all, yet would flush out literally hundreds of stones - no exaggeration! One woman in her 50's had three scans and the radiologists found nothing. She had pains in the gall-bladder region for 20 years. When she did the gall bladder flush she removed 430 stones the first time around, and about 300 the second time!

About a week before I did my first gall bladder flush I went to see a friend who is an ultrasound specialist. He checked my gall bladder and found it as clean as a whistle. When I flushed a week later I removed 5 LARGE stones (about the size of a hazelnut), and about 150 smaller stones, including gravel.

It is believed by many naturopathic doctors that EVERYONE has gallstones, some less than others, and I have validated this many times in clinical practice.

The cleanse that I recommend below takes place within a period of less than 14 hours and can be done at home over the weekend. It is a painless and harmless natural way of removing stones, without requiring invasive procedures such as surgery, laser, etc.

GALL BLADDER CLEANSE
VERY IMPORTANT: It is crucially important BEFORE you begin this gall bladder cleanse to have drunk TWO GLASSES of APPLE JUICE (packaged juice is just as good as fresh) every day for 14 days before the cleanse. This is very important as certain constituents of apple juice (it is believed to be the high pectin levels) SOFTEN the stones and enable them to pass HARMLESSLY through the gall ducts. I have supervised hundreds of such cleanses using exactly this protocol that I am recommending here without one patient suffering any harm whatsoever. But please follow the instructions carefully, and it must be said that you have ultimate responsibility, given that none of you are actual patients of mine.

An alternative to apple juice that is just as effective, is Orthophosphoric acid (75%) - take 30 drops a day for 3-4 days, and gradually increase the dosage to 50 drops daily - continue for 10 days. Each 30 drops contain 390mg of Orthophosphoric acid.

Take no medications, vitamins or pills that you can do without on the day of the cleanse. They could prevent success.

Eat a NO-FAT breakfast and lunch such as cooked cereal with fruit, fruit juice, brown bread with a little honey (no butter, milk or margarine), baked potato or other vegetables with salt only.

2.00 PM Do NOT drink or eat after 2 o' clock.

6.00 PM Drink one serving (3/4 cup) of ice cold Epsom salts. Mixing one-tablespoon Epsom salts into 3/4 cup cold water can make this. You may add 1/8 teaspoon of vitamin C powder to improve the taste. You may drink a little water afterwards, or rinse your mouth out.

8.00 PM Repeat the Epsom salt drink as above.

9.45 PM Pour 1/2 cup olive oil and squeeze 1/2 cup orange or grapefruit juice into this, with one juice of a whole fresh lemon. Shake or stir hard until the oil and fruit juice mix thoroughly.

Visit the bathroom now, as you will lie down as soon as you take the olive oil mixture.

10.00 PM Drink the olive oil and juice you have mixed. Drinking through a plastic straw helps it go down easier. Drink it standing up, not sitting or lying. You may use a little honey between sips to help it down. Try to drink it as quickly as you can, within 5 minutes.

LIE DOWN IMMEDIATELY, ON YOUR RIGHT SIDE! You may fail to get stones out if you don't. The sooner you lie down, the more stones you will get out. Try to keep perfectly still for 20 minutes. You may feel a train of stones travelling along the bile ducts like marbles. There is no pain because the bile duct valves are open, thanks to the Epsom salts. GO TO SLEEP.

In the morning expect diarrhoea. Try to catch the gallstones in a sieve in the toilet pan so that you can see them. If any of you have a camera please take photos and send me a copy for my clinical archives. Most of the stones will be SOFT and green, breaking easily, or even dissolving. All these green stones are as soft as putty thanks to the apple juice, and are mostly made of cholesterol.

upon awakening take another dose of Epsom salts. Drink 3/4 cup of the mixture. You may go back to bed. Don't drink this before 6.00 a.m.

2 HOURS LATER - take you 4th and last dose of Epsom salts. Drink 3/4 cup. You may again go back to bed.

AFTER 2 MORE HOURS - You may eat. Start with fruit juice. Half an hour later eat fruit. One hour later you may eat regular food but keep it light - salads, steamed vegetables, fruit, juices, etc. By supper you should feel well. There are occasions when you may feel a little unwell for a couple of days, particularly when you have not done a liver flush before the gall bladder cleanse. Sometimes this may be due to stones and debris remaining in the colon and causing irritation and inflammation. Colon hydrotherapy or a good, deep enema can help this problem.

A few days after the cleanse, stones from the rear of the liver will have travelled "forward" towards the main bile ducts leaving the liver, and fill the gall bladder again! This is why it is sometimes necessary to do up to 6 cleanses (perhaps one each month) in order to get rid of all the stones. If a cleanse produces no more stones, your liver can be considered to be in excellent condition!

Wish you all well! A clean gall bladder can lead to higher energy levels, alleviation of allergies, flatulence, digestive problems, back pains and more.

The Food and Drug Administration have not evaluated these statements. This information and products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi

Really interesting, we were warned off of any such treatments or even ultrasound shattering of stones as small fragments are apparently more dangerous than the stones themselves when the guvnor had her gall bladder removed last year. 

I'll leave it to the medics to tell me who is right.

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or you can have 3 small incisions and they whip it out while you have a doze.

Now which one do you prefer to solve the problem for good? 

Dave


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Or you can have 3 small incisions and they whip it out while you have a doze.
> 
> Now which one do you prefer to solve the problem for good?
> 
> Dave


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME 

I love that pre-op jab, where you are floating about 2" above the bed with not a care / or ache in the world. 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG..........I fell really ill now. have we got a MHF carpet to sweep this under.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or do others feel a bit skeptical about some of these American Snake Oil cures?

I might be entirely wrong in this case, but that part of the world does seem to be a breeding ground for "unusual" medical solutions, many of which seem to be championed by a single individual who has invariably "cured" several thousand grateful patients, and can't wait to tell the world via the Internet.

I may well be quite misguided, and would be happy to admit it when offered some verifiable evidence, but until then I shall remain a skeptic.

Before anyone flames me, that does not mean I am terminally closed-minded. After all, who would think that chewing willow bark can cure a headache or Foxglove tea can help a heart condition??


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Is it just me, or do others feel a bit skeptical about some of these American Snake Oil cures?
> 
> I might be entirely wrong in this case, but that part of the world does seem to be a breeding ground for "unusual" medical solutions, many of which seem to be championed by a single individual who has invariably "cured" several thousand grateful patients, and can't wait to tell the world via the Internet.
> 
> ...


Stuff all that, I prefer the pre-op jab.

Texas


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

From what I remember of pre-inflamed-gall bladder life the option to have breakfast - or any form of food at all- that was NOT low fat was not on. Any whiff of fatty food brought on pain that made childbirth seem an easy option.

My advice would be that if you are not having symptoms of gall bladder trouble then do nothing. If you are then go and see your doctor, pronto !

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Being an avid "real ale" fan, I "flush" on a regular basis. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When Annie had her gall bladder out, they kept the 20-odd tiny stones the recovered from it. One of these stones had got stuck in her bile duct, and had been causing her to collapse in agony (needing a few late-night dashes to A&E).

The thought of passing a stone "the size of a walnut", even if it has been "softened", scares me rigid.

Gerald


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I would advise anyone having problems with their gallbladder 
to see their GP/Medical practitioner BEFORE attempting any of the advise given here.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

My brother suffered terribly from gall stones. He was offered an operation (with a long wait) but opted for another (more radical than described above) natural treatment. It cleared him up nicely without any side affects. A VERY positive result.

Since then a few of my family have done the treatment described above and it has made a big diference. They all feel much better and have raised energy levels, and I don't think it's only in their heads.

So... we're planning on doing it in the next few weeks!

Rog


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ivys said:


> Since then a few of my family have done the treatment described above and it has made a big diference. They all feel much better and have raised energy levels, and I don't think it's only in their heads.
> 
> So... we're planning on doing it in the next few weeks!
> 
> Rog


Rog...do you actually have gall stones or the symptoms of gallstones or inflamed gall bladder ? Bluntly, if you do not, then I'd leave well alone.

If you need raised energy levels etc etc then perhaps a simple change to a healthier diet with exercise and life style changes would do the trick without the need for something as potentially dangerous as this "remedy"

G


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:- "Or you can have 3 small incisions and they whip it out while you have a doze."
That was my treatment...a couple of days off work and it's solved for good  

I don't believe in 'Black Magic' methods :wink:


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Gall stones*

Hi to all

"Three small incisions and they whip it out" 8O IN YOUR DREAMS

I went into the local hospital on Wednesday 16 November 2005 to have gall bladder removed, operation on the Thursday, key hole surgery, came out of the operation with horrendous pain, "we may have just nicked the liver on the way out" back into theatre 24 hours later this time one big incision, "we found the leak and stitched it up" (cut the wrong tube) guts bloated up, caught MRSA, 7 days later system locked up due to pain, 14 days after the operation, due to no food, and weight loss did a liver function test, 30 mins after the test results came back i'm in the ambulance on the way to the airport, and air ambulance 200 miles to Aberdeen hospital, scan on arrival, abdomen drained out early the next day (still draining 3 weeks later) ERCP day after, had to be aborted,(i will not go into detail) 3 days later 2nd ERCP to clean out stones blocking the bile duct, lost 2 stone in weight, and came out of Aberdeen hospital in a wheel chair on December 15 2005, and flown back to shetland, horrendous pain for 20 months, collapsed in pain July 2007, flown to Aberdeen hospital, 2 x ERCPs to remove 20mm stone that has been blocking the bile duct for the past 20 months, also due to damage of bile duct a tube was fitted to keep duct open, Aberdeen again to remove tube, and still have pain, and a large hernia yet to be repaired, and digestive troubles,,

NOW who was it said 3 SMALL INCISIONS, 8O 8O 8O

I am told the surgeon has disappeared........... :evil: :evil: :evil: Well I cant find him........


----------

